# Lluvia de barro?? JAJA nos intoxican!



## cholesfer (15 Mar 2022)

Pues eso.

Ni expertos ni su puta madre. Es evidente que nos están intoxicado en nuestras narices. Y no sólo al español medio de a pie, sino también aguas, pantanos, plantas, animales, tierras, y demás seres vivos... En nuestra puta cara.

Asco de mass media y asco de ciudadano covidiota bozalerdo y español medio.

Luego dirán que si una ola nueva, que si otra pandemia, que si patologías noseke, que si efectos de algún escape Radiactivo....PERO IJOSDEPUTA SI NOS ESTÁN INTOXICANDO EN NUESTRAS NARICES.

Que cojones polvo africano, se salta media España o que? Tiene GPS tb como la coviZ? Que cojones eso de que es frecuente o se ha visto más veces??? En mi puta vida he visto esto.

NOS ESTÁN ENVENENANDO JODER.

Ahora si que hay que tomar precauciones y quedarse un par de días mínimo en casa.

España lleva décadas siendo país laboratorio de las élites, a saber la puta mierda que nos están echando queriendo hacer pasar por barro.

Ya veréis dentro de semanas, la cepa que va a salir de toda esta porquería que la gente va a respirar estos días.

Me cago en los muertos de este puto país y sus imbéciles ciudadanos.


----------



## Tak-MK (15 Mar 2022)

Socio, que es barro, cálmate.


----------



## comprador de afecto (15 Mar 2022)

Será barro...pero muy diluido y no se nota tanto como el barro físico.


----------



## James the rock (15 Mar 2022)

Llevamos ya años viendo estas lluvias de barro, que no son más que porquerías que respiramos y la gente pasa de todo,yo cada vez que me cruzo con alguien que me hace el típico comentario "pues si que ha llovido barro,vaya como han quedado los coches",yo les digo que no es barro que es la porquería de veneno que nos hechan desde arriba


----------



## cholesfer (15 Mar 2022)

Tak-MK dijo:


> Socio, que es barro, cálmate.



La TV dice q es barro? Entonces 100% SEGURO que no es barro.

En mi vida he visto esto. En mi vida, y tengo más de 40 años y he vivido más de 20 en el Sur de España.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

yo tengo mala sensacion ahora

no se si por que he dormido mal o que

pero noto raruro el ambiente

en mi zona si parece "arena" de aspecto, pero mas final y da mal rollo

la sensacion es rara y la gente lo intuye

NI UN ALMA POR LA CALLE

LAS SEÑORAS ( SOLO 1 QUE HE VISTO PASAR OTROS) EN PLAN MODO DUNE

SI TUVIERAN PALESTINO SE LO PONDRIAN


el lado positivo que no hay tanto ruido como otros dias a estas horas


----------



## ahoravasylocascas (15 Mar 2022)

Barro,polvo, y gasolina por las nubes

Hogar dulce hogar


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

ahoravasylocascas dijo:


> Barro,polvo, y gasolina por las nubes
> 
> Hogar dulce hogar




ahora si que si xD


----------



## ahoravasylocascas (15 Mar 2022)

Pd: debe ser para que los que saltan la valla estén como en casa


----------



## IMPULSES (15 Mar 2022)

ahoravasylocascas dijo:


> Pd: debe ser para que los que saltan la valla estén como en casa



jajajaaaaa mis dies !!!


----------



## IMPULSES (15 Mar 2022)

Esto en la costa mediterránea es muy frecuente y supongo que en Canarias será el pan nuestro de cada día.


----------



## janjononas (15 Mar 2022)

Tak-MK dijo:


> Socio, que es barro, cálmate.











Lluvias de barro y calima: no solo polvo, también Cesio 137, cromo y níquel


Las partículas que llegan a España traen compuestos químicos de plantas industriales norteafricanas




www.diariodemallorca.es


----------



## Pablo Villa (15 Mar 2022)

Tak-MK dijo:


> Socio, que es barro, cálmate.



No. No es barro. 

www.t.me/GRABA_HOSPITAL/277787


----------



## Uriel Abrecaminos (15 Mar 2022)

Le pasamos un imán aver qué pasa?


----------



## cholesfer (15 Mar 2022)

janjononas dijo:


> Lluvias de barro y calima: no solo polvo, también Cesio 137, cromo y níquel
> 
> 
> Las partículas que llegan a España traen compuestos químicos de plantas industriales norteafricanas
> ...



VaLLa NomeLoExperaba

Barro con isotopos radiactivos.


Panda de ijosdeputa y cómplices nos gobiernan.


----------



## lakota (15 Mar 2022)

Os pongo un ejemplo de lo que pasamos aquí ochocientas veces al año, aunque en esta ocasión, la calidad del aire si fue preocupante. 









Un año de la histórica jornada de calima en Canarias


El Archipiélago respiró durante esos días el aire con peor calidad del mundo, con unos niveles superiores a las ciudades más contaminantes del planeta




www.laprovincia.es


----------



## Rocker (15 Mar 2022)

De qué les sirve a los políticos un montón de dinero robado por todos lados si ellos también respiran mierda que puede ser mala para la salud? Os pensaís que la clase de corruptos que gobiernan en todos los países quieren morir a los 40 o 50 y dejar de disfrutar la vidorra que se pegan?
No tiene sentido que sean cómplices en autodestruirse.


----------



## Catch 33 (15 Mar 2022)

A finales de febrero de 2020 también hubo una calima brutal que afectó sobre todo a Canarias, pero parece ser que también llegó a la península. Y dos semanas después ya sabemos lo que pasó. Casualidac? Veremos si en 15 días no se vienen cosas chulísimas...








El episodio de calima de Canarias bate récords de temperatura


El fenómeno, que comenzará a remitir esta tarde y que el martes se dará por concluido, tiene opciones de ser histórico




elpais.com


----------



## 《Judas》 (15 Mar 2022)

los satanistas follaglobistas guarreando todo. odian la belleza. sólo fomentan la porquería


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (15 Mar 2022)

Un barro que viaja por encima del frío mar miles de km y salta por encima de toda las sierras de España.

Peazo barro...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

*Lluvias de barro y calima: no solo polvo, también Cesio 137, cromo y níquel*

video de hace un año. sube hasta 13 loquesea el año pasado. de medioa cerca de zero o como mucho 7 u 11






15·03·22 | 09:25 | Actualizado a las 11:02​ 








Lluvias de barro y calima: no solo polvo, también Cesio 137, cromo y níquel


Las partículas que llegan a España traen compuestos químicos de plantas industriales norteafricanas




www.diariodemallorca.es










Lluvia de barro?? JAJA nos intoxican!


Pues eso. Ni expertos ni su puta madre. Es evidente que nos están intoxicado en nuestras narices. Y no sólo al español medio de a pie, sino también aguas, pantanos, plantas, animales, tierras, y demás seres vivos... En nuestra puta cara. Asco de mass media y asco de ciudadano covidiota...




www.burbuja.info









Coño, el cielo está rarísimo aquí también, en el norte.


Posible invasión alien???




www.burbuja.info









El polvo del Sajara lleva Cesio 137 de pruebas nucleares que hizo Francia hace décadas







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dj Puesto (15 Mar 2022)

A mi lo que me llama la atención son 3 cosas:

1.- Primera vez lo veo en el norte, en Canarias o Almería será común, y en otra época del año, pero seguimos en invierno y África está a 1500 metros de aquí, a ver si de repente van a empezar a llover cocos y también va a ser normal.

2.- No han avisado nada de esto, la borrasca filomena y todo eso lo tenían previsto con más de 15 días, esto empieza ayer a mediodía y hasta hoy no he visto ninguna noticia.

3.- Según "Eltiempo.es" la calidad del aire en mi zona es peligrosa, pero ojo, solo es peligrosa en la ciudad, las mediciones de los pueblos limítrofes está todo normal. Ni un aviso, ni una recomendación...... yo mismo ando con la nariz irritada ahora mismo, un asmático que le puede pasar si sale a la calle? 

Muy raro todo, si ahora viene una 7ª ola de aupa lo de "nos gasean entre ola y ola cobra fuerza"


----------



## giorgio_furlan (15 Mar 2022)

Es la vacuna en polvo para los no vacunados!!’


----------



## Guano For Life (15 Mar 2022)

Soy de Galicia y en mi puta vida he visto algo ni remotamente parecido a lo de hoy. Que me digas que en el sur o en las islas pasa, pues bien, pero que el polvo africano llegue a esta zona con esta intensidad después de atravesar la península, y que esto parezca Apocalipsis now... Anda, inventa otra a ver que tal.

Sabe dios la mierda que están echando.


----------



## Pichorrica (15 Mar 2022)

En Almería todos los años hay calima, pero nunca tan bestia como la de esta semana.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (15 Mar 2022)

Catch 33 dijo:


> A finales de febrero de 2020 también hubo una calima brutal que afectó sobre todo a Canarias, pero parece ser que también llegó a la península. Y dos semanas después ya sabemos lo que pasó. Casualidac? Veremos si en 15 días no se vienen cosas chulísimas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La del 2002 en Canarias, tambien vimos cosas chulisimas no te jode...

Lo recuerdo perfectamente que fue un dia de reyes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

JODER 

pues se nota rasposo la garganta

ya lo estoy notando

me recuerda el golor, como al cemento o algo asi


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> No. No es barro.
> 
> www.t.me/GRABA_HOSPITAL/277787



BOOM
SIDA MAGNETICO VOLADOR


----------



## imaginARIO (15 Mar 2022)

Al menos ahora la mascarilla sirve de algo...


----------



## The Sentry (15 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Ni expertos ni su puta madre. Es evidente que nos están intoxicado en nuestras narices. Y no sólo al español medio de a pie, sino también aguas, pantanos, plantas, animales, tierras, y demás seres vivos... En nuestra puta cara.
> 
> ...



He vivido casi 30 años en Málaga y si es normal cada X que pase esta mierda. Tómate un tranquimazin, payaso.


----------



## belenus (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> He vivido casi 30 años en Málaga y si es normal cada X que pase esta mierda. Tómate un tranquimazin, payaso.



MUERTO EN VIDA
ZOMBI RADIACTIVO
VACUNADO BOZALERDO

PASATE UN CONTADO JEINJER


----------



## NORDWAND (15 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Ni expertos ni su puta madre. Es evidente que nos están intoxicado en nuestras narices. Y no sólo al español medio de a pie, sino también aguas, pantanos, plantas, animales, tierras, y demás seres vivos... En nuestra puta cara.
> 
> ...



La semana pasada, la previsión meteorológica para hoy daba lluvias y bajada de temperatura en casi toda la península. Y la previsión ha cambiado de forma radical.
No es la primera vez que pasa, pero sorprende la velocidad a la que ha llegado y sin apenas alerta meteorológica. De hecho ha subido la temperatura 7/8°C de golpe respecto al lunes.


----------



## Nagare1999 (15 Mar 2022)

Poneos la mascarilla, y no es coña, no es bueno respirar polvo. Y respecto a si ese polvo lleva algo más, nada te impide recoger un poco de un coche aparcado y hacer un análisis superficial. Pero vamos, que lleva arena, ya te digo yo que la lleva con sólo mirar los coches desde la ventana.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

JODER SE NOTA A CADA RATO QUE PASA


----------



## imaginARIO (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## HaCHa (15 Mar 2022)

Los todopoderosos os quieren matar a todos todo el puto rato y para ello urden grandes y aparatosas malezas mundiales en las sombras, pero al final nunca palma ni la puta de vuestra madre, con la falta que os haría algo así para que dejárais de hacer el mongo.


----------



## Abrojo (15 Mar 2022)

Es más habitual en verano, es polvo del desierto del Sahara, pero alguna llega durante el invierno-primavera. Si mal no recuerdo cuando hay temperaturas más bajas que en verano es más probable tener inversión térmica durante el día (las capas frías se quedan a nivel de superficie y no ascienden), de modo que la capa de aerosoles se queda más cerca, no asciende en convección y se concentra más


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (15 Mar 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Soy de Galicia y en mi puta vida he visto algo ni remotamente parecido a lo de hoy. Que me digas que en el sur o en las islas pasa, pues bien, pero que el polvo africano llegue a esta zona con esta intensidad después de atravesar la península, y que esto parezca Apocalipsis now... Anda, inventa otra a ver que tal.
> 
> Sabe dios la mierda que están echando.



La calima africana ha llegado a Inglaterra incluso.


----------



## parserito (15 Mar 2022)

VETE A LA MIERDA, PUTO CHALADO


----------



## TylerDurden99 (15 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Ni expertos ni su puta madre. Es evidente que nos están intoxicado en nuestras narices. Y no sólo al español medio de a pie, sino también aguas, pantanos, plantas, animales, tierras, y demás seres vivos... En nuestra puta cara.
> 
> ...



Será veneno pero nuevo no es, lo llevo viendo 30 años


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (15 Mar 2022)

Se dice que este barro hace que la tierra sea más fértil. Más de éstas nos vendrían bien


----------



## capitan anchoa (15 Mar 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> He vivido casi 30 años en Málaga y si es normal cada X que pase esta mierda. Tómate un tranquimazin, payaso.



Yo soy de Jaén y lleva pasando mucho tiempo, sobre todo en verano, lluvias de barro aunque no tan exagerado como hoy, la verdad es que me ha dado que pensar pero yo opino que es un fenómeno natural.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Mar 2022)

janjononas dijo:


> Lluvias de barro y calima: no solo polvo, también Cesio 137, cromo y níquel
> 
> 
> Las partículas que llegan a España traen compuestos químicos de plantas industriales norteafricanas
> ...



Chemtrails sanos.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (15 Mar 2022)

Está llegando al Pirineo Francés...esto no es lo típico de Murcia y Alicante.

PISTA DE ESQUI DE PIU ENGALI, JUSTO AHORA.


----------



## curvilineo (15 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> VaLLa NomeLoExperaba
> 
> Barro con isotopos radiactivos.
> 
> ...



Menudo ascazo, está por sur de Francia y llega hoy hasta Suiza.


----------



## Abrojo (15 Mar 2022)

badjojo dijo:


> Venga, tómate la medicación para los brotes psicóticos.



El polvo es rojo porque contiene óxido de hierro


----------



## SeñorLobo (15 Mar 2022)

Hombreeeee...ya tardaba la subnormalada en parir otra mierda del estilo de " el virus no hesiste, que me lo ha dicho Miguel Bosé, y las bakunas llevan microchises de grafeno"


----------



## cholesfer (15 Mar 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> He vivido casi 30 años en Málaga y si es normal cada X que pase esta mierda. Tómate un tranquimazin, payaso.



Payaso tu puta madre y a ver si te mueres ya covimbecil.


----------



## The Sentry (15 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> MUERTO EN VIDA
> ZOMBI RADIACTIVO
> VACUNADO BOZALERDO
> 
> PASATE UN CONTADO JEINJER



Tengo experiencia con radiación ionizante y no ionizante. Posiblemente tengas tu más radiación en la boca de comer plátanos, que yo...


----------



## The Sentry (15 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Payaso tu puta madre y a ver si te mueres ya covimbecil.



Tu puta madre a caballo maricón. Anormal de los cojones, discapacitado social. Qué coño tiene que ver el covid con la Calima del Sáhara pedazo de trozo de Cacho de pizca de hez anhumana y putrida. Hijo de la grandísima y gorda puta.


----------



## cholesfer (15 Mar 2022)

En dos semanas vamos a flipar.

Habrá que ver a qué le echan la culpa esta vez de esta intoxicación masiva.


----------



## NormanMan (15 Mar 2022)

es polvo de moro y negro muerto, la nueva plaga de franco


----------



## Busher (15 Mar 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Los todopoderosos os quieren matar a todos todo el puto rato y para ello urden grandes y aparatosas malezas mundiales en las sombras, pero al final nunca palma ni la puta de vuestra madre, con la falta que os haría algo así para que dejárais de hacer el mongo.


----------



## circus maximus (15 Mar 2022)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> No. No es barro.
> 
> www.t.me/GRABA_HOSPITAL/277787



Estaba comentando en otros hilos que hicieran la prueba con un imán

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## circus maximus (15 Mar 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Al menos ahora la mascarilla sirve de algo...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984143



Hoy hasta me lo estoy planteando...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PiterWas (15 Mar 2022)

Otro subnormal que nunca antes habia salido de su casa


----------



## CommiePig (15 Mar 2022)

estamos ya en 2088

!??


----------



## noseyo (15 Mar 2022)

Ayer parecía que con el aire era mierda de África arena ,pero ya viendo que anda por el norte y un cielo raro y un aire espeso , y gente que le costó dormir y respirar de noche


----------



## cholesfer (15 Mar 2022)

Dolores nasales y de cabeza. Problemas para respirar. Barro imantado... En fin.

Prepárense para la que viene.

Están envenenando de manera masiva toda Europa.


----------



## claudiofp (15 Mar 2022)

Tan dificil es cojer una muetras y analizarla????


----------



## Strokeholm (15 Mar 2022)

Meten el 5G en la arena, esta claro.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (15 Mar 2022)

Strokeholm dijo:


> Meten el 5G en la arena, esta claro.



Dinos tú si el 5G es magnético. Que se ve que sabes bastante del tema.


----------



## Obelixyco (15 Mar 2022)

Lo bueno es que hoy no hay chemtrails.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (15 Mar 2022)

Habrá que preguntar al hesperto lluviólogo, barrólogo y polvólogo César Carballo, a ver qué es este fenómeno.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (15 Mar 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> De qué les sirve a los políticos un montón de dinero robado por todos lados si ellos también respiran mierda que puede ser mala para la salud? Os pensaís que la clase de corruptos que gobiernan en todos los países quieren morir a los 40 o 50 y dejar de disfrutar la vidorra que se pegan?
> No tiene sentido que sean cómplices en autodestruirse.



Los oscuros también creen en la reencarnación.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (15 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Está llegando al Pirineo Francés...esto no es lo típico de Murcia y Alicante.
> 
> PISTA DE ESQUI DE PIU ENGALI, JUSTO AHORA.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 984237



Del año pasado en Baqueira


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

*España - Cielos Naranjas:
encuentros en la tercera fase*

​


----------



## wintermute81 (15 Mar 2022)

Nos están echando microchis de grafeno para envenenarnos que me lo dicen en Telegram.
Cada día más ridículos.


----------



## Juanchufri (15 Mar 2022)

Veréis en quince días.


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (15 Mar 2022)

no cabe un tonto más en este foro. @calopez cierra los registros q ya estamos completos.


----------



## ciudadlibre (15 Mar 2022)

la amazonia existe en gran parte gracias a la calima que les llega, asi que recibamos como una bendicion de nuestro señor esta lluvia de barro, y mas ahora que estan los fertilizantes a "cojon di cardinali"


----------



## fuegosysagatinas.s.l. (15 Mar 2022)

... y encima las barrenderas del paro paseandose sin barrer.... esta mañana pasan las 2 por la puerta de mi tienda sin barrer ni una mota de polvo y escucho que dicen: cuanto no tiene que vender este que a las 9 de la mañana ya esta abierto....
charos - ajitanadas... lo que me pasa es que quiero trabajar no como ellas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Mar 2022)

*EÑ ATAQUE BIO QUIMICO MAL LAMADO " CALIMA AFRICANA " CON CESIO 137*


























Ataque químico a gran escala en TODA ESPAÑA con Cesio 137, Cromo y Níquel


No, no es un filtro ni un FAKE. Numerosas fotos y videos de Murcia y Almería están recorriendo la web por la grafenación y chernobylización de sus cielos. VAMOS A MORIR TODOS. No salgáis por si os amoñecais y sufrís una repentinitis grafenada los Novacs. Nos están haciendo la guerra. EDIT ...




www.burbuja.info




















Lluvias de barro y calima: no solo polvo, también Cesio 137, cromo y níquel


Las partículas que llegan a España traen compuestos químicos de plantas industriales norteafricanas




www.diariodemallorca.es













La calima convierte a España en el país más contaminado del mundo este martes


La borrasca Celia está provocando en la península una "invasión de aire sahariano cargado de polvo en suspensión" que, según informa Meteored, ha convertido...




www.20minutos.es












LA CALIMA VA A DURAR HASTA EL 23 DE MARZO DE 2022


https://forecast.uoa.gr/en/forecast-maps/dust/europe




www.burbuja.info








​


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (15 Mar 2022)

Tak-MK dijo:


> Socio, que es barro, cálmate.



Tal vez no sea aposta pero en mi pueblo el barro no tiene virutas de cromo y niquel.

Y va a pasar justo ahora...


----------



## Kadessa (15 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> La TV dice q es barro? Entonces 100% SEGURO que no es barro.
> 
> En mi vida he visto esto. En mi vida, y tengo más de 40 años y he vivido más de 20 en el Sur de España.



Pueblo pesquero al sur de España, apenas unas decenas de km me separan de África. Me he cruzado con un señor mayor del barrio, antaño pescador. Debe tener unos 80. Dice que esto no lo ha visto JAMÁS.


----------



## cholesfer (15 Mar 2022)

La Francmasoneria representada en este país por ese ala política socialista, ha vuelto a entregar España a las élites para que continúen con sus experimentos y su implementación del nuevo orden mundial.

Ataque bioquímico el que está sufriendo hoy España de manera deliberada, que pagaremos muy caro en las próximas semanas.


----------



## xqyolovalgo (15 Mar 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> A mi lo que me llama la atención son 3 cosas:
> 
> 1.- Primera vez lo veo en el norte, en Canarias o Almería será común, y en otra época del año, pero seguimos en invierno y África está a 1500 metros de aquí, a ver si de repente van a empezar a llover cocos y también va a ser normal.
> 
> ...




Yo estoy igual. Desde que empezó el tiempo este estoy estornudando cada dos por tres y noto las fosas nasales irritadas y la garganta seca. Decir que me paso el día entero en interiores, apenas piso la calle.

No tengo ninguna alergia y me he criado en zona de cultivos, donde se fumigaba bastante a menudo, por lo que estoy acostumbrada a respirar mierda y nunca hasta estos días me había dado por estornudar tanto...........

Además, hace unas semanas, y ya lo puse en el foro en su día, salía de casa por la mañana y estaba el cielo nublado sin nubes, sucio, hacía un calor de mil narices y para colmo, al salir del edificio y tocar la puerta de entrada, ésta estaba ARDIENDO. Lo mismo le pasaba al coche................

Mi madre siempre ha sido de tensión baja y está hoy con la tensión por las nubes...............lleva, casualmente, un par de años en los que le dan picos de tensión muy alta de cuando en cuando..........

Sólo habrá que esperar unos días para percatarnos, de forma más "objetiva", que se trata de mierda química, o físico-química, en vez de arena.............


----------



## Dj Puesto (15 Mar 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Yo estoy igual. Desde que empezó el tiempo este estoy estornudando cada dos por tres y noto las fosas nasales irritadas y la garganta seca. Decir que me paso el día entero en interiores, apenas piso la calle.
> 
> No tengo ninguna alergia y me he criado en zona de cultivos, donde se fumigaba bastante a menudo, por lo que estoy acostumbrada a respirar mierda y nunca hasta estos días me había dado por estornudar tanto...........
> 
> ...














Mucho dar por culo con el diesel y demás, que en mi ciudad con más de 100 el alcalde restringe el tráfico y ahora que se dan niveles 7 veces superiores de partículas aquí nadie dice ni pio ni instan a la gente a quedarse en sus casas???

Aunque vamos ya lo que faltaba vamos a tener confinamientos domiciliarios por covid, por radiación, por calimas....


----------



## xqyolovalgo (15 Mar 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> la amazonia existe en gran parte gracias a la calima que les llega, asi que recibamos como una bendicion de nuestro señor esta lluvia de barro, y mas ahora que estan los fertilizantes a "cojon di cardinali"




Hay que ser MU TONTO para creerse esa teoría de la calima viajando a la Amazonia.............porque claro, todos sabemos que la arena del desierto se folla al vergel de la Amazonia en capacidad de fertilización..................



TOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNTO


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## thanos2 (15 Mar 2022)

Guerra quimica


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Mar 2022)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Se dice que este barro hace que la tierra sea más fértil. Más de éstas nos vendrían bien



Pero si es arenilla. La arena es prácticamente estéril. Además, ¿acaso ves que crezca algo en el desierto? Pues eso.

Otra cosa es que fuese humus de lombriz de la Amazonia, la tierra más fértil de la Tierra, pero va a ser que no.


----------



## vacutator (15 Mar 2022)

Este polvo en el norte de España no lo he visto en mi vida y ya soy muy mayor.

Con este polvo ya han dado la estocada final a las cosechas.


----------



## NIKK (15 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Ni expertos ni su puta madre. Es evidente que nos están intoxicado en nuestras narices. Y no sólo al español medio de a pie, sino también aguas, pantanos, plantas, animales, tierras, y demás seres vivos... En nuestra puta cara.
> 
> ...



Tu eres gilipollas, esto lo he visto yo hace muchos años. Pasaba todos los años, atontao, lo que pasa es que cada vez llueve menos por eso no arrastra. Que pareces tonto.


----------



## qpow (15 Mar 2022)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> No. No es barro.
> 
> www.t.me/GRABA_HOSPITAL/277787



Si lo de debajo es la chapa de un coche, es normal que pase eso.


----------



## cholesfer (15 Mar 2022)

Noticia de hoy mismo.

Vamos atando cabos.









Denuncian el robo de un equipo radiactivo en Humanes de Madrid


El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) ha informado del robo de un equipo de medición de densidad y humedad de suelos en Humanes de Madrid que...




www.telemadrid.es


----------



## cholesfer (15 Mar 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Tu eres gilipollas, esto lo he visto yo hace muchos años. Pasaba todos los años, atontao, lo que pasa es que cada vez llueve menos por eso no arrastra. Que pareces tonto.



Le está afectando en demasía el grafeno, la calima, el cesio y la falta de oxígeno por la mascarilla...tome NAC y rece.


----------



## sivigliano (15 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Ni expertos ni su puta madre. Es evidente que nos están intoxicado en nuestras narices. Y no sólo al español medio de a pie, sino también aguas, pantanos, plantas, animales, tierras, y demás seres vivos... En nuestra puta cara.
> 
> ...



Ésto ha pasado más veces. Es más, de pequeños en mi barrio jugábamos al fútbol en un campo de tierra rojiza, no de albero y la sensación es la misma que respirar esta kalima al correr y remover la tierra. Los coches guarreados tras lluvia con tierra ha pasado más veces, no es algo tan extraordinario.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (15 Mar 2022)

Lo que yo he dicho: casa en campo, Comunidad de Madrid. Fachada sur sin polvo. Fachada norte llena de polvo. Y se supone que viene del Sáhara. Sin contar que no hay viento que arrastre eso.


----------



## esNecesario (15 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Ataque bioquímico el que está sufriendo hoy España de manera deliberada, que pagaremos muy caro en las próximas semanas.



A tí ya tea feztao el polvo rojo.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (15 Mar 2022)

El polvo de África llega a América cuando sopla hacia el oeste y NUTRE el suelo, mejorándolo para producir más alimento. Cuando sopla hacia el norte, llega hasta Noruega, si hace falta.

Usa un poco el cerebro antes de decir retrasadeces mentales, por favor, OP. O estudia biología antes de abrir la boca. Esto ha pasado SIEMPRE, eso de que no lo habéis visto nunca es sencillamente mentira, porque cuando era adolescente ya me contaban amigos de distintas partes de la península cagándose en la calima cuando les llegaba a ellos también.


----------



## Tyg3r (15 Mar 2022)

Os voy a hacer spoiler de qué era en la serie "V" (2009) el "cielo rojo".



Se quedan todos flipando porque la tía lo hace sin previo aviso. Después de unos días se comunica con los humanos y les dice que no se alarmen, que el cielo rojo es un regalo de los Visitantes que hará fértiles las tierras y limpiará los mares.

En realidad los estaba inflando de fósforo para prepararlos para la HIBRIDACIÓN...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (15 Mar 2022)

Tyg3r dijo:


> Os voy a hacer spoiler de qué era en la serie "V" (2009) el "cielo rojo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso te lo creería si no supiese que hay un puto desierto que se ocupa media África y que es PUTA ARENA. ¿Tienes idea de la energía, tiempo y dinero que costaría algo así?

Que no, que no es real y punto. Ni existen las armas biológicas ni se están usando en ninguna parte. Es demasiado caro y morirían primero que todo quienes las están manejando.

Y no, tampoco hay ningún virus. ni escasez de nada, ni ninguna guerra. TODO ES FAKE. Lo más fácil y barato es INVENTARSE TODO, promover teorías de la conspiración absurdas, dejar que la gente se vuelva loca y se maten unos a otros. Y vosotros igual que la borregada, perdiendo el tiempo en mentiras y haciendo caso a estos hijos de puta, que lo que quieren es que nos suicidemos ya para quedarse con nuestras propiedades.

HAY QUE IGNORARLOS. A todos. Como si no existieran. Con la tontería están consiguiendo que todo el mundo DEJE DE VIVIR sus vidas, para estar 24/7 prestando atención a políticos, periodistas y disidencia controlada. Todos los conspiranoicos lo son, porque prestan atención al discurso de políticos y medios de comunicación y, en el fondo, LES CREEN. Piensan en serio que son dioses omnipotentes e inmortales, se amargan y dirigen su vida conforme a SUS MENTIRAS. Cuando en realidad son 4 vagos mataos que temen perder su dinero y su poder si no nos someten a su atención las 24 horas.

VIVID Y DEJAD DE PRESTAR ATENCIÓN A MEDIOS, POLÍTICOS Y RETRASADOS DE LA CONSPIRACIÓN. COÑO YA. Si no lo hacéis, es que sois CMs pagados por el gobierno.


----------



## Abc123CBA (15 Mar 2022)

Es el covid.


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Mar 2022)

pues raro es, porque al igual que los chemtrails, es algo nunca visto, yo al menos no recuerdo jamás eso de barro o arena del sáhara que llega a casi toda españa.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (15 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Pero si es arenilla. La arena es prácticamente estéril. Además, ¿acaso ves que crezca algo en el desierto? Pues eso.
> 
> Otra cosa es que fuese humus de lombriz de la Amazonia, la tierra más fértil de la Tierra, pero va a ser que no.



En el desierto no crece por la climatología. De hecho, antes era un vergel!
La arena del Sáhara es muy rica en fósforo. Incluso se dice que los vientos atlánticos llevan la arenilla al amazonas


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (15 Mar 2022)

giorgio_furlan dijo:


> Es la vacuna en polvo para los no vacunados!!’



Nah Bill está ocupado con los mosquitos y el pienso trasngenico ahora mismo, no lo creo.


----------



## Tyg3r (15 Mar 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Eso te lo creería si no supiese que hay un puto desierto que se ocupa media África y que es PUTA ARENA. ¿Tienes idea de la energía, tiempo y dinero que costaría algo así?
> 
> Que no, que no es real y punto. Ni existen las armas biológicas ni se están usando en ninguna parte. Es demasiado caro y morirían primero que todo quienes las están manejando.
> 
> Y no, tampoco hay ningún virus. ni escasez de nada, ni ninguna guerra. TODO ES FAKE. Lo más fácil y barato es INVENTARSE TODO, promover teorías de la conspiración absurdas, dejar que la gente se vuelva loca y se maten unos a otros.



Yo solo estoy diciendo lo que significaba en la serie. Créete lo que te quieras creer, soy divinamente indiferente. Para eso está el libre albedrío.

Y añadiré, por completar el spoiler: la HIBRIDACIÓN consistía en extraer del ADN humano lo mejor para acelerar su propia evolución, utilizando a los humanos como recipientes.

Cada uno que entienda lo que quiera. @InfoVacunas ha hablado mucho de que esto es un programa de HIBRIDACIÓN de los reptiles. @LetalFantasy postula que ellos quieren hacer esto para bajar aquí, a esta realidad. Desde ese punto de vista, entiendo que los humanos que canalizan y son contactados por entidades de otras dimensiones, serían esos humanos que los Visitantes invitan a su programa "vive a bordo", interesados por gente con capacidades extraordinarias pero frustrados por el sistema (los "despiertos").

Así extraerían de nosotros el conocimiento que necesitan para evolucionar ellos. Puesto que nos enviaron aquí a experimentar este "infierno" en su lugar. Para eso se dice que nos diseñaron los Anunnaki, para extraer oro (alquimia) de la Tierra, haciéndoles el trabajo.

¿Por qué ellos no podrían obtener ese conocimiento directamente, o no habrían querido bajar al barro a mancharse? Porque los reptiles carecen de emociones. Y por lo tanto no pueden aprender de lo que es tener emociones. Nos habrían mandado literalmente a purgar sus pecados, su karma.

Y esto te lo estoy diciendo yo, un tío que hace 6 años tuvo experiencias de iluminación con DMT, que habla de espiritualidad. Y que, de ser esto así, no sería más que víctima de un gran y estúpido engaño. ¿Te das cuen? Pero soy capaz de ponerme en otras perspectivas, razonar e hilar con lógica desde ellas. Porque eso, mas el discernimiento, es lo que conduce a la Verdad.

Mantened la mente abierta. Van a pasar muchas cosas que nos parecerán increíbles. Hay que tener los ojos bien abiertos.


----------



## Palpatine (15 Mar 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Esto en la costa mediterránea es muy frecuente y supongo que en Canarias será el pan nuestro de cada día.



MENTIRA, Soy de almeria y en 36 años no he visto esto y mucho menos con esta duración


----------



## moritobelo (15 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Ni expertos ni su puta madre. Es evidente que nos están intoxicado en nuestras narices. Y no sólo al español medio de a pie, sino también aguas, pantanos, plantas, animales, tierras, y demás seres vivos... En nuestra puta cara.
> 
> ...




Tu camello es bueno. Pasame tu contacto, porfa.


----------



## moritobelo (15 Mar 2022)

Tyg3r dijo:


> Yo solo estoy diciendo lo que significaba en la serie. Créete lo que te quieras creer, soy divinamente indiferente. Para eso está el libre albedrío.
> 
> Y añadiré, por completar el spoiler: la HIBRIDACIÓN consistía en extraer del ADN humano lo mejor para acelerar su propia evolución, utilizando a los humanos como recipientes.
> 
> ...



En tu caso, lo que te esta vendiendo tu camello no es bueno... Adulterado seguro. Habla con el antes de que termines en un psiquiatrico


----------



## Rueda del Final (15 Mar 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Eso te lo creería si no supiese que hay un puto desierto que se ocupa media África y que es PUTA ARENA. ¿Tienes idea de la energía, tiempo y dinero que costaría algo así?
> 
> Que no, que no es real y punto. Ni existen las armas biológicas ni se están usando en ninguna parte. Es demasiado caro y morirían primero que todo quienes las están manejando.
> 
> ...



¿Lo de Rose Seraphim es por el hieromonje ortodoxo?


----------



## Psipsa (15 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Ni expertos ni su puta madre. Es evidente que nos están intoxicado en nuestras narices. Y no sólo al español medio de a pie, sino también aguas, pantanos, plantas, animales, tierras, y demás seres vivos... En nuestra puta cara.
> 
> ...



Viaja un poco más y lávate la boca


----------



## Psipsa (15 Mar 2022)

James the rock dijo:


> Llevamos ya años viendo estas lluvias de barro, que no son más que porquerías que respiramos y la gente pasa de todo,yo cada vez que me cruzo con alguien que me hace el típico comentario "pues si que ha llovido barro,vaya como han quedado los coches",yo les digo que no es barro que es la porquería de veneno que nos hechan desde arriba



Jajaja. Tu no has estado nunca en Canarias


----------



## AntiT0d0 (15 Mar 2022)

No se, pero para extender todo ese polvo por media europa deberia haber un huracan en el desierto.


----------



## cholesfer (15 Mar 2022)

44 y subiendo.


----------



## Straton (15 Mar 2022)

ES el fin del mundo y no nos lo han dicho para no crear pánico, esto no es normal.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Mar 2022)

Uriel Abrecaminos dijo:


> Le pasamos un imán aver qué pasa?



Yo le pasé un imán por si las moscas y al menos lo de mi ventana no es magnético.


----------



## doubleblack (15 Mar 2022)

Madre mía, cómo están las cabezas… ¿Tú eras de los que creías que la nieve era plástico?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Smoker (15 Mar 2022)

Correcto, hubo un momento, que se puso todo blanco/gris y luego otra vez rojizo


----------



## Psipsa (15 Mar 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> No se, pero para extender todo ese polvo por media europa deberia haber un huracan en el desierto.



Ese polvo generalmente llega hasta la amazonía, es su alimento


----------



## Lammero (15 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Pero si es arenilla. La arena es prácticamente estéril. Además, ¿acaso ves que crezca algo en el desierto? Pues eso.
> 
> Otra cosa es que fuese humus de lombriz de la Amazonia, la tierra más fértil de la Tierra, pero va a ser que no.




Es como lefa de moronigger en polvo

Se folla a los fosfatos y los nitratos a pelito

Elixir sostenible de Gaia

Vienen los mejores


----------



## James the rock (15 Mar 2022)

Psipsa dijo:


> Jajaja. Tu no has estado nunca en Canarias



Pues no,debería?


----------



## IMPULSES (15 Mar 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> MENTIRA, Soy de almeria y en 36 años no he visto esto y mucho menos con esta duración



Pues en la zona de Valencia, es frecuente.


----------



## Uriel Abrecaminos (15 Mar 2022)

Uriel Abrecaminos dijo:


> Le pasamos un imán aver qué pasa?





Conde Duckula dijo:


> Yo le pasé un imán por si las moscas y al menos lo de mi ventana no es magnético.



Por aquí igual, he visto un video donde recogen el polvo y hacen una pila del tamaño de un dado, entonces sí se pega al imán, me temo que el polvo en la calle no se me pega al imán, porque está incrustado, incrustado en las superficies de la calle, en un banco, en una planta etc.., el polvo más suelto ya se ha volado. Ten en cuenta que el poco polvo adherido a las superficies, ha cogido la poca humedad que queda en el ambiente.


----------



## Psipsa (15 Mar 2022)

James the rock dijo:


> Pues no,debería?



No majo no, no deberías. ¿Para qué?. Pero si no conoces, por lo menos no digas tontadas. En todo caso viajar ayuda a adquirir conocimientos nuevos.


----------



## James the rock (15 Mar 2022)

Psipsa dijo:


> No majo no, no deberías. ¿Para qué?. Pero si no conoces, por lo menos no digas tontadas. En todo caso viajar ayuda a adquirir conocimientos nuevos.



Aparte de ti,quien ha dicho alguna tontada?.....podrías hablar correctamente y decir "tonteria",De nada chavalin


----------



## El_Mithrandir (15 Mar 2022)

Vale entero, pero minuto 1:29


----------



## Superciudadano (15 Mar 2022)

Veo a los Trolls muy jodidos con que haya cada vez más gente q, pese a vivir en un erial espiritual e intelectual como Expaña, nos hayamos dado cuenta de que esta PUTO AGENTE NARANJA PULVERULENTO SATANICO que Dios sabe lo que lleva es un ataque químico. Es evidente que no es polvo del Sáhara. Han tamizado toneladas de limos adulterados sobre nuestras cabezas con Dios sabe qué tecnología, quizá extraterrestre, gracias al demoníaco ejército de la momia pederasta que ocupa el despaño oval. Hablo completamente en serio, es otro puto juego diabólico de esta gentuza. Al menos la borregada está tan tan absorta que ya se calla y dice en bajito que es "calima", ante lo que es una catastrofe.


----------



## Capitán Walker (15 Mar 2022)

janjononas dijo:


> Lluvias de barro y calima: no solo polvo, también Cesio 137, cromo y níquel
> 
> 
> Las partículas que llegan a España traen compuestos químicos de plantas industriales norteafricanas
> ...



Plantas industriales norteafricanas?
...No se Rick.


----------



## Capitán Walker (15 Mar 2022)

El_Mithrandir dijo:


> Vale entero, pero minuto 1:29



Cambia Sauron por Soros.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Mar 2022)

Este señor nos ha lanzado un conjuro, escuchadlo bien:


----------



## Top_Spinete (16 Mar 2022)

No digo que no haya sucedido otras veces (en menor medida), pero con esta intensidad y que provoque esta tos y estornudos, no lo recuerdo jamás.
Al menos en Madrid


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Mar 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> Tengo experiencia con radiación ionizante y no ionizante. Posiblemente tengas tu más radiación en la boca de comer plátanos, que yo...



¿Has dicho chupar pollas?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Mar 2022)

Superciudadano dijo:


> Veo a los Trolls muy jodidos con que haya cada vez más gente q, pese a vivir en un erial espiritual e intelectual como Expaña, nos hayamos dado cuenta de que esta PUTO AGENTE NARANJA PULVERULENTO SATANICO que Dios sabe lo que lleva es un ataque químico. Es evidente que no es polvo del Sáhara. Han tamizado toneladas de limos adulterados sobre nuestras cabezas con Dios sabe qué tecnología, quizá extraterrestre, gracias al demoníaco ejército de la momia pederasta que ocupa el despaño oval. Hablo completamente en serio, es otro puto juego diabólico de esta gentuza. Al menos la borregada está tan tan absorta que ya se calla y dice en bajito que es "calima", ante lo que es una catastrofe.



¿No serás terraplanista, verdad?


----------



## Cosme Oriol (16 Mar 2022)

Tak-MK dijo:


> Socio, que es barro, cálmate.











Europa tirita: polvo del Sáhara con radiactividad de pruebas nucleares


La Asociación francesa por el Control de la Radiactividad en el Oeste (Acro) ha medido niveles anormales de cesio-137 en el polvo del sáhara que llegó a Francia y Suiza el mes pasado. ¿Cómo se generó esta contaminación que ahora castiga a los europeos?




www.mdzol.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

ANALISIS DEL AGUA DE LLUVIA DEL 15 DE MARZON AL MICROSCOPIO

NI IDEA DE SI ES NORNAL O NO.









 ANÁLISIS DEL AGUA DE LLUVIA AL MICROSCOPIO-La Quinta Columna


Puedes apoyar el trabajo de LA QUINTA COLUMNA mediante donación a nuestra nueva cuenta PayPal en: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/laquintacolumnainfo o mediante don




laquintacolumna.tv


















DIRECTO NOCTURNO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA - PROGRAMA 290 -


Puedes ayudar a LA QUINTA COLUMNA mediante donacion en: ES83 0049 4565 21 2890001587 o mediante PayPal en: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/laquintacolumnainfo DESCRIPCIÓN DEL VIDEO: Casi 4 horas de r...




odysee.com


----------



## Godofredo1099 (16 Mar 2022)

Ni barro ni polvo, yo salí hoy a correr y olía a azufre, fuera coñas. 
ésto huele peor que un congrio en la nevera después de 1 semana, a mi no me engañaron antes y ahora menos.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (16 Mar 2022)

Yo en la capi de mañolandia no he notado nada.
Ayer por la tarde noche si que me han dicho que habia un cielo rojizo.
Yo sólo he notado el aire como más pesado, como semi-caluroso.
Pero no he notado nada más.


----------



## Tercios (16 Mar 2022)

Es "colza" sana.

Rilax


----------



## Vantage (16 Mar 2022)

Hace dos dias pude observar que el color el sedimento que quedaba tras la lluvia era amarillo azufre. No ese marron clarito. Realmente extraño.


----------



## Gotthard (16 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Ni expertos ni su puta madre. Es evidente que nos están intoxicado en nuestras narices. Y no sólo al español medio de a pie, sino también aguas, pantanos, plantas, animales, tierras, y demás seres vivos... En nuestra puta cara.
> 
> ...



Pero que más te da que te intoxiquen con peligroso polvo del sahara si en un par de semanas vas a estar muerto por un ataque nuclear de Rusia.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (16 Mar 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> No se, pero para extender todo ese polvo por media europa deberia haber un huracan en el desierto.



algo como esto dices?



supongo que los que están tranquilos con la "calima" son cm o cacunados


----------



## Vctrlnz (16 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Ni expertos ni su puta madre. Es evidente que nos están intoxicado en nuestras narices. Y no sólo al español medio de a pie, sino también aguas, pantanos, plantas, animales, tierras, y demás seres vivos... En nuestra puta cara.
> 
> ...



Foro de retrasados mentales.

Antivacunas, prorusos, rojazos y ahora esto.

Subnormales que creen que el polvo africano de toda la vida también es una conspiracion


----------



## Vctrlnz (16 Mar 2022)

James the rock dijo:


> Llevamos ya años viendo estas lluvias de barro, que no son más que porquerías que respiramos y la gente pasa de todo,yo cada vez que me cruzo con alguien que me hace el típico comentario "pues si que ha llovido barro,vaya como han quedado los coches",yo les digo que no es barro que es la porquería de veneno que nos hechan desde arriba



"Nos hechan"
Todo dicho


----------



## The Sentry (16 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Has dicho chupar pollas?



Cada uno que lo aplique donde quiera, solo digo que los plátanos son fuente Rica en potasio y como tal el potasio es radiactivo...


----------



## macready (16 Mar 2022)

De africa no sale nada bueno, aunque la evolucion del polvo de molesto a radiactivo, es sorprendente. Gracias Francia, siempre mejorando el mundo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Mar 2022)

A Baleares llega con cierta frecuencia arena del Sáhara, pero se nota que es arena. No este polvo de color extraño.


----------



## JyQ (16 Mar 2022)

Zankeamientos de los dos primeros posts:

Post de OP, el conspiranoico:






Post de la siguiente respuesta, que afirma que sólo es barro:






Opciones:

a) La edad media de burbuja es de 15 años, y quizás sea la primera vez que ven una calima del desierto, y por ser tan jóvenes pueden caer en ideas conspiranoicas delirantes y demenciales, lo cual podría ser perdonable ya que les falta mucha calle. Tíos de 40 pensando estas cosas me alucinaría que existan.

b) Es un troll y hay un montón de gente del apartado a)

c) Burbuja realmente es un frenopático, antes el subforo de conspiraciones era residual, ahora estas tonterías campan a sus anchas por el principal y los moderadores no se molestan ni en limpiar un poco.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Zankeamientos de los dos primeros posts:
> 
> Post de OP, el conspiranoico:
> Ver archivo adjunto 985499
> ...


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (16 Mar 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Zankeamientos de los dos primeros posts:
> 
> Post de OP, el conspiranoico:
> Ver archivo adjunto 985499
> ...









toma frenopatico


----------



## CoviChan (16 Mar 2022)

Los mesetarios descubriendo la lluvia colorá de todos los años. 

P.D. En verano suele venir también un par de días, lo digo para que podáis ir alarmando con tiempo que luego todo son prisas


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (16 Mar 2022)

CoviChan dijo:


> Los mesetarios descubriendo la lluvia colorá de todos los años.
> 
> P.D. En verano suele venir también un par de días, lo digo para que podáis ir alarmando con tiempo que luego todo son prisas


----------



## CoviChan (16 Mar 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 985505



Toma tu sugus campeón y al cuarto a jugar con la play que los mayores tenemos cosas que hacer


----------



## CoviChan (16 Mar 2022)

CoviChan dijo:


> Toma tu sugus campeón y al cuarto a jugar con la play que los mayores tenemos cosas que hacer



Amplio para que el superdotado deje de poner la misma captura de pantalla que solo demuestra que es incapaz de leer más allá de la letra gorda de una noticia





__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com






Francia: el efecto bumerán del polvo del Sáhara cargado de radiactividad de pruebas nucleares
Por Rafael Cereceda • 03/03/2021


Se trata de valores no peligrosos para la salud, pero encierran una ironía: proceden de ensayos nucleares realizados por Francia en el desierto de Argelia en los años 60'. Francia recoge la radiactividad que sembró hace 60 años.

En un comunicado la asociación explica que las muestras se tomaron el 6 de febrero, en un coche recubierto por polvo sahariano aparcado en la zona del Jura (fronteriza con Suiza).


----------



## JyQ (16 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 985500​





Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 985502
> 
> 
> toma frenopatico




Vamos a ver, conspiranoicos, no sabéis diferenciar daños colaterales, los cuales son posibles, tal y como dicen vuestras fuentes, de lo que decís vosotros.

Que hay una malvada conspiración para jodernos a propósito.

NO. NO HAY NINGÚN TIPO CON UN VENTILADOR ECHÁNDONOS POLVO DEL DESIERTO.

Creo que no entendéis la diferencia.

*La explicaré pa tontos:*

Si a mí me ponen una fábrica de Uralita al lado de mi casa me van a joder, ok, pero no la han puesto por joderme, si no para ganar ellos dinero.

No es lo mismo que vuestro mensaje, que la pusieron porque yo estaba allí y la pusieron para joderme a mí.


Ahora veamos más cosas que* dice tu propia fuente y has omitido*:






Pruebas nucleares de cuando era normal hacerlas.







Tu fuente dice que NO es peligroso para la salud.






Aquí hay otra fuente que afirma que es la industrialización, porque en parte han encontrado metales, joder claro que hay mierda en el aire que respiramos.


Pero lo que seguro que no hay es un tipo con un ventilador levantando el polvo del desierto para echarlo, como sugerís.
Post inicial:






Ya no contesto a más tonterías de chemtrailanoicos.

Moderadores, por favor, haced vuestro trabajo y poned estas cosas en el subforo.


----------



## cholesfer (16 Mar 2022)

Hoy Castilla y León está peor que ayer.

Han puesto un filtro sepia al horizonte, y allá donde mires.


Las autoridades sanitarias CALLADAS COMO PUTAS cuando el nivel de polucion en el aire es PELIGROSO.

PARTE DE ESPAÑA ESTÁ SUFRIENDO UN ATAQUE BIOQUÍMICO Y AQUÍ NO PASA NADA.

Mass media jijijeando, espero ardan todos en el Infierno.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

N


*while future climate wars

will be an extension of*



*the present conditions

they are likely to be far*

*bigger and more extrem*

​*LA FILOMENA *

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

geremi dijo:


> De los creadores de "Filomena: la nieve no es nieve", llega "No es calima es otra cosa".



  






Qué cojones ha pasado hoy con los cielos de medio país?


TORMENTA FILOMENA NIEVE EN TEXAS BLACK ICE O NIEVE SINTENTICA FAKE DISCLAIMER : ESTO NO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON EJERCITO ESPAÑOL NINGUN NI DE FUERA ( CREO )




www.burbuja.info









EL FAMOSO

*DARKWINTER 

duro y largo invierno de Salvador Illa *



  
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

geremi dijo:


> De los creadores de "Filomena: la nieve no es nieve", llega "No es calima es otra cosa".



Medios: - El joven meteorólogo que predijo Filomena anuncia el tiempo para 2022: ¡ojo al 24 de enero! RELACIONADO CON NADIE . ESTO ES CHIRIMBOLA

PERO ES


*while future climate wars

will be an extension of*



*the present conditions

they are likely to be far*

*bigger and more extrem*​


while future climate wars
will be an extension of
the present conditions
they are likely to be far
bigger and more extreme750470741179







while future climate wars
will be an extension of
the present conditions
they are likely to be far
bigger and more extreme​*LA FILOMENA *

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

geremi dijo:


> De los creadores de "Filomena: la nieve no es nieve", llega "No es calima es otra cosa".







__





Qué cojones ha pasado hoy con los cielos de medio país?


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/que-cojones-ha-pasado-hoy-con-los-cielos-de-medio-pais.1580791/page-11 Y luego se extrañan de que haya colado la jewscamdemia. Nadie ha logrado fotografiar el phony bicho que yo sepa, pero se han estado lefando en nuestras caras durante décadas y...




www.burbuja.info










__





Qué cojones ha pasado hoy con los cielos de medio país?


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/que-cojones-ha-pasado-hoy-con-los-cielos-de-medio-pais.1580791/page-11 Y luego se extrañan de que haya colado la jewscamdemia. Nadie ha logrado fotografiar el phony bicho que yo sepa, pero se han estado lefando en nuestras caras durante décadas y...




www.burbuja.info









Lammero dijo:


> Y luego se extrañan de que haya colado la jewscamdemia.
> Nadie ha logrado fotografiar el phony bicho que yo sepa, pero se han estado lefando en nuestras caras durante décadas y nos dicen que calimea. Debe de ser por el coadyuvante de aluminio, que tonifica el serebro.









YO CREO QUE QUEDA CLARO QUE SE SPRAYAN COSAS
Y SE MODIFICA EL TIMA CON MALAS INTENCIONES

*NANO PARTICULAS *


​


----------



## Circassia (16 Mar 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Vamos a ver, conspiranoicos, no sabéis diferenciar daños colaterales, los cuales son posibles, tal y como dicen vuestras fuentes, de lo que decís vosotros.
> 
> Que hay una malvada conspiración para jodernos a propósito.
> 
> ...



Los 'escepticos' sois los más sumisos y maricones que existen sobre la tierra.
Buscais explicación racional para justificar cualquier mierda. 

'Es radioactiva y nos intoxica' todos lo vemos pero siempre hay uno como tú qué solo viene a defender la veracidad de las noticias del periódico en vez de centrarse en la noticia.

Si no os pagan es que tenéis un problema psicológico.


----------



## JyQ (16 Mar 2022)

Circassia dijo:


> Los 'escepticos' sois los más sumisos y maricones que existen sobre la tierra.
> Buscais explicación racional para justificar cualquier mierda.
> 
> 'Es radioactiva y nos intoxica' todos lo vemos pero siempre hay uno como tú qué solo viene a defender la veracidad de las noticias del periódico en vez de centrarse en la noticia.
> ...



Lo de siempre, un creyente interpretando maliciosamente lo que he dicho.

No he negado que el aire venga con partículas radiactivas, eso es obvio, desde que se inició el proyecto Manhattan hay partículas en el aire.

He negado lo que afirmáis vosotros: que hay un tipo con un ventilador en el desierto apuntándolo para acá a propósito, eso sí que es de estar tarado.

Date cuenta, bro, los daños son colaterales.


----------



## Circassia (16 Mar 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Lo de siempre, un creyente interpretando maliciosamente lo que he dicho.
> 
> No he negado que el aire venga con partículas radiactivas, eso es obvio, desde que se inició el proyecto Manhattan hay partículas en el aire.
> 
> ...



No creo que haya un tipo con un ventilador.

Pero joder, Bill Gates dijo que quiere tapar el sol con partículas y ahora pasa esto; no es que yo sea 'magufo' es que no me gusta que me tomen por tonto.

Lo mismo os reiais de lo de 'bill Gates nos quiere implantar un microchip' dime Bro, te ríes ahora???

Para mi si es artificial, el 'como" no lo sé.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

*PLASMONIC PARTICLE 
de los daños causados al sistema cardiovascular si entra en el torrente sanguíneo” *

CONCEPTOS VARIOS NO NECESARIAMENE RELACIONADOS O SI PARA PICOTEO VARIO ENTRE HORAS CON MUSICA POR

MAC ANON

*In a composite material made of a thermo-responsive hydrogel and plasmonic nanoparticles, irradiation causes the nanoparticles to heat, which causes the hydrogel to collapse and release its content. For example, a gold nanoshell–hydrogel composite material made of gold-sulfide nanoshells (~ 40 nm diameter) imbedded in a thin film (~ 1.5 mm) of NIPAAm-co-AAm hydrogel was able to repeatedly release protein after irradiation with NIR light [46]. This strategy could be generalized to other therapeutics (small molecules, steroids:cafe:,:idea::cejas: nucleic acids, etc.). Moreover, due to its high loading capacity, this drug delivery system could be used repeatedly, on demand.*




NO RELACIOANDO QUIZAS PERO CURIOSIDAD :


The Mac








The Mac


In a composite material made of a thermo-responsive hydrogel and plasmonic nanoparticles, irradiation causes the nanoparticles to heat, which causes the hydrogel to collapse and re




anonup.com




​


----------



## geremi (16 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué lástima tiempo... podías invertirlo en algo productivo o en simplemente tocarte los cojones la verdad.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Qué lástima tiempo... podías invertirlo en algo productivo o en simplemente tocarte los cojones la verdad.



vas a morir y lo sabes

YA NO NOTAS LAS NANO PARTICULAS SECRETAS AFRICANAS EN TU GARGANTA Y PULMONES

ESO ES QUE EMPIEZAN A HACER EFECTO

EL SISTEMA TE HA GANADO
​


----------



## geremi (16 Mar 2022)

Circassia dijo:


> No creo que haya un tipo con un ventilador.
> 
> Pero joder, Bill Gates dijo que quiere tapar el sol con partículas y ahora pasa esto; no es que yo sea 'magufo' es que no me gusta que me tomen por tonto.
> 
> ...



No es un ventilador es una borrasca. Ahora ya si me dices que Bill Gates tiene tecnología como para formar borrascas de ese tamaño... pues ya nada, cerramos el hilo.


----------



## geremi (16 Mar 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> vas a morir y lo sabes



Claro, y tú, todos. Vamos eso lo sabe hasta mi hijo pequeño.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

geremi dijo:


> Claro, y tú, todos. Vamos eso lo sabe hasta mi hijo pequeño.



TU HUERFANO PEQUEÑO


----------



## Circassia (16 Mar 2022)

geremi dijo:


> No es un ventilador es una borrasca. Ahora ya si me dices que Bill Gates tiene tecnología como para formar borrascas de ese tamaño... pues ya nada, cerramos el hilo.



Macho, es que lo ha dicho el, en 2021 y los medios recogieron sus palabras...

Pero vale, a lo que venía es a esto mismo a constatar que la radioactividad al final queda a un lado y parece más importante discutir si es conspiración o no. Pues vale, es un fenómeno natural que pasa todos los años, es eso lo que tenemos que creer no? 

Pues venga sal y respiralo


----------



## geremi (16 Mar 2022)

Circassia dijo:


> Macho, es que lo ha dicho el, en 2021 y los medios recogieron sus palabras...
> 
> Pero vale, a lo que venía es a esto mismo a constatar que la radioactividad al final queda a un lado y parece más importante discutir si es conspiración o no. Pues vale, es un fenómeno natural que pasa todos los años, es eso lo que tenemos que creer no?
> 
> Pues venga sal y respiralo



Claro que pasa todos los años, lo único que ha cambiado es la dirección. Y que sea un proceso natural no quiere decir que no sea nocivo, pero eso tan obvio que no hace falta discutirlo.


----------



## JyQ (16 Mar 2022)

Circassia dijo:


> No creo que haya un tipo con un ventilador.
> 
> Pero joder, Bill Gates dijo que quiere tapar el sol con partículas y ahora pasa esto; no es que yo sea 'magufo' es que no me gusta que me tomen por tonto.
> 
> ...



Exacto, Bill Gates se ríe de ti.

Como hace Jim con Dwight.

Claro, el tipo este dice alguna tontería como un piano (tapar el sol con partículas jajajajaja) y luego se descojona en el sofá de su casa viendo a la gente creérselo mientras se toma un whisky.

Vaya, la teoría del ventilador te parece risible jajaja, qué cosas, ¿no? ¿ahora eres tú el escéptico? ¿entonces cómo hacen esas cosas artificiales, no colaterales? ¿cómo transportas artificialmente 500 millones de toneladas de arena del desierto por el aire? ¿CÓMO? espero ansioso tu teoría. 

Si no eres capaz de obtener una hipótesis creíble, no deberías creerte todo lo que te cuenten, más allá de la duda razonable.









Bill Gates quiere tapar el sol para luchar contra el cambio climático, pero Suecia no le deja


El vuelo de prueba del proyecto de Bill Gates para tapar el sol iba a partir de una central espacial sueca. Las autoridades de Suecia han denegado el permiso.




www.businessinsider.es





Lee, es una tontería como un piano, para 500 millones de toneladas, necesitaría 50 millones de vuelos a 10 tn por vuelo para tapar el cielo como lo hace la madre naturaleza con el siroco en una tarde, viento que nos lleva azotando millones de años.

Claro que no sabes el cómo, porque no hay cómo, y aún no sabiendo cómo, vienes aquí diciendo que sabes muchas cosas y que los demás somos gilipollas porque no estamos a tu altura de ser superior elevado sobre los demás, que es que has leído mucho por ahí en internet cosas de información ocultísima y privilegiada, sólo al alcance de unas pocas mentes muy despiertas (cosas que también ha leído mucha gente, no eres el único)

¿Podemos ver tu microchip? ¿De dónde te lo sacaste? O mejor no lo digas 

Es más fácil una panda de malévolos villanos que nos monitorizan mientras acarician a su gato que la explicación más simple: una panda de ricos y políticos que legislan, hacen pruebas atómicas o industrializan sin importarles una mierda lo que nos pase, porque les importa una mierda si vivimos o morimos, sólo lo hacen para ganar dinero, a veces les servimos y otras veces no, pero no se van a gastar la pasta para jodernos sólo porque les apetece jodernos, con teorías disparatadas.


----------



## Descolonización de España (16 Mar 2022)

Circassia dijo:


> Los 'escepticos' sois los más sumisos y maricones que existen sobre la tierra.
> Buscais explicación racional para justificar cualquier mierda.
> 
> 'Es radioactiva y nos intoxica' todos lo vemos pero siempre hay uno como tú qué solo viene a defender la veracidad de las noticias del periódico en vez de centrarse en la noticia.
> ...



La única postura inteligente cuando no se tienen datos sufucientes para opinar es el escepticismo.

Igual de borrego es el que se cree todo lo que dice la tele sin exigir que le demuestren nada, que el que se cree las paridas que vengan de cualquier youtuber, de una noticia random o de un foro sin investigar. La única diferencia es que unos borregos llevan gorro de plata y los otros no.


----------



## riggedd (16 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Ni expertos ni su puta madre. Es evidente que nos están intoxicado en nuestras narices. Y no sólo al español medio de a pie, sino también aguas, pantanos, plantas, animales, tierras, y demás seres vivos... En nuestra puta cara.
> 
> ...



Yo pienso que esta tierra rojiza, es polvo de las explosiones de bombas en Ucrania, no cuadra nada con la arena del desierto, la de que nos contaminan por cantidad no es lógico en este caso.


----------



## tovarovsky (16 Mar 2022)

Atreveos a arrastrar la cabeza de un iman de vuestra mezquita mas cercana sobre el barro afrokano y vereis los resultados.


----------



## CoviChan (16 Mar 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Yo pienso que esta tierra rojiza, es polvo de las explosiones de bombas en Ucrania, no cuadra nada con la arena del desierto, la de que nos contaminan por cantidad no es lógico en este caso.



Y llegó el iluminado aportando su sabiduría


----------



## JyQ (16 Mar 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> La única postura inteligente cuando no se tienen datos sufucientes para opinar es el escepticismo.
> 
> Igual de borrego es el que se cree todo lo que dice la tele sin exigir que le demuestren nada, que el que se cree las paridas que vengan de cualquier youtuber, de una noticia random o de un foro sin investigar. La única diferencia es que unos borregos llevan gorro de plata y los otros no.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985564



Gran resumen y meme.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (16 Mar 2022)

Es todo un proceso natural, pero... si leeis la circular #14982 del correo interno de los Illuminati sabréis que los aliens están cambiando el clima terráqueo


----------



## riggedd (16 Mar 2022)

CoviChan dijo:


> Y llegó el iluminado aportando su sabiduría



Pues iluminenos con la suya, lumbreras. 
Traernos foreros de calidad por favor.


----------



## ciudadlibre (16 Mar 2022)

xqyolovalgo dijo:


> Hay que ser MU TONTO para creerse esa teoría de la calima viajando a la Amazonia.............porque claro, todos sabemos que la arena del desierto se folla al vergel de la Amazonia en capacidad de fertilización..................
> 
> 
> 
> TOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNTO





no sere yo quien saque a un ignorante del pozo de su ignorancia


----------



## Hrodrich (16 Mar 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> La única postura inteligente cuando no se tienen datos sufucientes para opinar es el escepticismo.
> 
> Igual de borrego es el que se cree todo lo que dice la tele sin exigir que le demuestren nada, que el que se cree las paridas que vengan de cualquier youtuber, de una noticia random o de un foro sin investigar. La única diferencia es que unos borregos llevan gorro de plata y los otros no.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985564



Son las dos caras de la misma moneda descerebrada.


----------



## Top_Spinete (16 Mar 2022)

geremi dijo:


> No es un ventilador es una borrasca. Ahora ya si me dices que Bill Gates tiene tecnología como para formar borrascas de ese tamaño... pues ya nada, cerramos el hilo.



Por supuesto que la tienen.
Te han enseñado el video hace un par de páginas


----------



## mondeja (16 Mar 2022)

JAJA nos intoxican equisdé equisdé equisdé equisdé equisdé JI JI JU JU U O O A AAAAAA A muuuuuuuuertos estamos todos cienporcien real no feik, denle a laik y suscribansé


----------



## geremi (16 Mar 2022)

Top_Spinete dijo:


> Por supuesto que la tienen.
> Te han enseñado el video hace un par de páginas



No sé que video es la verdad... si lo puedes poner de nuevo se agradece.


----------



## Merodeador (16 Mar 2022)

Se llama agua de Moro


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

MIRAS POR MI VENTANA Y LOS COLORES SON BLADE RUNNER AUTENTICOS

ESTO ES LO QUE VES SOLO QUE YO NO SOY RYAN GOSLYN .







*GRAFENATE CON NANO PARTICULAS RADIOCATIVAS DEL SAHARA*

*Y SERAS FELIZ HUMANO 






*


LIGERAMENTE MAS CLARO MI VENTANA AHORA, PERO NO MUCHO MAS

ADEMAS LOS EDIFICIOS DE ENFRENTE CASUALMENTE , SON COLOR ARENA . ASI QUE LA LUZ 

AMBIENTE BLADE RUNNER | MARTE | OTRO PLANETA | ES LUPER LOGRADO 

















​


----------



## doubleblack (16 Mar 2022)

Claro! Por qué no iban a querer engañarnos con la nieve?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Opty (16 Mar 2022)

El motivo de todo esto es que los edificios tomen color kasbah y así los que nos van a conquistar se sentirán como en casa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

Crisis: - Esta captura de la web de CALIDA DEL AIRE . indica que LOS DE GATAFE ESTAS MUERTOS. ¿me ois ? MUERTOS. despues de estos si sobrevivis. sera CALBOS y


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/esta-captura-de-la-web-de-calida-del-aire-indica-que-los-de-gatafe-estas-muertos-me-ois-muertos-despues-de-estos-si-sobrevivis-sera-calbos-y.1726136/ Zttps://t.me/monitoestepario/4616 https://t.me/monitoestepario/




www.burbuja.info






Zttps://t.me/monitoestepario/4616









Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS


You can view and join @monitoestepario right away.




t.me

















​


----------



## WEKurtz (16 Mar 2022)

No me creo nada de lo que se está diciendo sobre la calima. NADA. Todo son acusaciones sin argumentos y deducciones de deducciones. El famoso vídeo de las máquinas levantando polvo es de hace 8 días, y responde a actividades agrícolas, como ya han demostrado en TG. Y si os fijáis en esta fantástica animación meteorológica por satélite, se ve perfectamente la brutal corriente de aire (y nubes) que llega del norte de África y se concentra en TODA la península ibérica.









Imágenes de satélites meteorológicos: España - meteoblue


Descubra las imágenes de alta resolución de satélites meteorológicos para España. ✓ Datos en vivo ✓ Movimientos de nubes ✓ Precipitación




www.meteoblue.com





Para mí, fenómeno atmosférico inusual todo lo más. ARENA DEL DESIERTO EN SUSPENSIÓN, TÍOS.


----------



## James the rock (16 Mar 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> "Nos hechan"
> Todo dicho



Mis disculpas,no sabía que habria por aquí un académico de la lengua


----------



## KakunaMatata (16 Mar 2022)

Cuando mañana ya se haya ido ¿Que vais a hacer?


----------



## Vctrlnz (16 Mar 2022)

James the rock dijo:


> Mis disculpas,no sabía que habria por aquí un académico de la lengua



Lo más grave no son tus faltas de ortografía sino las tonterías que dices.


----------



## James the rock (16 Mar 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Lo más grave no son tus faltas de ortografía sino las tonterías que dices.



Superalo y madura


----------



## WEKurtz (16 Mar 2022)

Sí, sí, y tu imagen en el espejo de tu cuarto de baño. En realidad eres un lagarto, y no lo sabes porque te han vendido espejos fake toda la vida...
Joder...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Mar 2022)

*ARCHI*


acaa de poner un pic de una ciudad chinta contaminada ( de hace varios años) pero mismo look













archi nube naranja de " polvo del sahara " con " cesio " contaminacion atmosfera marte blade runner dune​


----------



## Meñakoz (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## estertores (16 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> La TV dice q es barro? Entonces 100% SEGURO que no es barro.
> 
> En mi vida he visto esto. En mi vida, y tengo más de 40 años y he vivido más de 20 en el Sur de España.



Tienes razón en todo lo que dices, la cosa esa incluso ha llegado a Cantabria, jamás había ocurrido algo así, lo dicen incluso personas de más de 70 años, incluyendo pastores que llevan toda la vida trabajando al aire libre con los rebaños.

Además en Cantabria el polvo rojo cae mientras hay una niebla extraña que es seca en vez de húmeda... está claro que nos están envenenando por todos los medios a su alcance, lo del polvo rojo es señal de que les ha entrado prisa porque no les salen los números y están acelerando a riesgo de que la gente se de cuenta.


----------



## estertores (16 Mar 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> De qué les sirve a los políticos un montón de dinero robado por todos lados si ellos también respiran mierda que puede ser mala para la salud? Os pensaís que la clase de corruptos que gobiernan en todos los países quieren morir a los 40 o 50 y dejar de disfrutar la vidorra que se pegan?
> No tiene sentido que sean cómplices en autodestruirse.



Ellos tienen buenos sistemas de filtrado de aire en sus casas y en sus oficinas, de hecho hace ya meses que se han disparado las ventas de ese tipo de sistemas.


----------



## doubleblack (16 Mar 2022)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## estertores (16 Mar 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Plantas industriales norteafricanas?
> ...No se Rick.



Creo que el año pasado ocurrió algo parecido en París y el Gobierno Francés dijo que era polvo del Sahara con radioactividad de las pruebas nucleares francesas de los años 1960s, por supuesto que nadie con dos dedos de frente se lo creyó, yo tengo familia ahí y nunca habían visto tampoco nada así.


----------



## doubleblack (16 Mar 2022)

Yo es que soy de la opinión de que la nube de polvo magnético-tóxica la han mandado los reptilianos satanistas comeniños antiTrump socialcomunistas bilduetarras; disculpe que me tome su argumentario a risa.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (16 Mar 2022)

Puta nube covidiota feminazi con microchips.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (16 Mar 2022)

No tengo claro aún si la nube es del NWO turcochino o es de otro NWO.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cholesfer (16 Mar 2022)

KakunaMatata dijo:


> Cuando mañana ya se haya ido ¿Que vais a hacer?



Abrir un post donde recojamos los problemas de salud ocasionados por "La cacalima"


----------



## KakunaMatata (16 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Abrir un post donde recojamos los problemas de salud ocasionados por "La cacalima"




Ya te los digo yo: Arritmias, cansancio, falta de aire, dolor de cabeza y palpitaciones/dolor en el pecho.


----------



## Esflinter (16 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Pues eso.
> 
> Ni expertos ni su puta madre. Es evidente que nos están intoxicado en nuestras narices. Y no sólo al español medio de a pie, sino también aguas, pantanos, plantas, animales, tierras, y demás seres vivos... En nuestra puta cara.
> 
> ...



Que miedo tienes a morir, aunque parecería que lo estas pidiendo a gritos


----------



## cholesfer (17 Mar 2022)

Siguen los niveles de polucion EXTREMADAMENTE GRAVES para la salud de las personas...y los responsables sanitarios públicos tocando las palmas y comiendo gambas.

Estos días no hay quédate en casa, ni hay que mirar por el bien común, ni la salud es lo primero porque...que hay más importante que una vida humana verdad?

Hasta que no vayamos a cortarle el cuello a esas marionetas políticas vendidas a sus amos, nada va a cambiar.


----------



## Circassia (17 Mar 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> La única postura inteligente cuando no se tienen datos sufucientes para opinar es el escepticismo.
> 
> Igual de borrego es el que se cree todo lo que dice la tele sin exigir que le demuestren nada, que el que se cree las paridas que vengan de cualquier youtuber, de una noticia random o de un foro sin investigar. La única diferencia es que unos borregos llevan gorro de plata y los otros no.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 985564



en resumen. Estoy discutiendo con covidianos y televidentes, es decir que no me crea nada de nada, solo la versión oficial y lo que diga el país y la sexta no???

Esa ya me la sé, gracias. Por ser un 'magufo' puedo presumir de 0 vacunas y 0 PCR, así que si queréis justificar este nuevo ataque químico al igual que justificais las vacunas pues por mí estupendo, baja. A la calle y respirate la 'calima', nadie te lo impide.


----------



## Falcatón (17 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Ya veréis dentro de semanas, la cepa que va a salir de toda esta porquería que la gente va a respirar estos días.
> 
> Me cago en los muertos de este puto país y sus imbéciles ciudadanos.



Yo llevo ffp2 por la calle mientras el cielo esté naranja. Ríase la gente y ande yo caliente, por pocos días me da igual.

No hay que olvidarse el paraguas en casa.


----------



## Falcatón (17 Mar 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Soy de Galicia y en mi puta vida he visto algo ni remotamente parecido a lo de hoy. Que me digas que en el sur o en las islas pasa, pues bien, pero que el polvo africano llegue a esta zona con esta intensidad después de atravesar la península, y que esto parezca Apocalipsis now... Anda, inventa otra a ver que tal.
> 
> Sabe dios la mierda que están echando.



Y en el norte de Navarra igual pero ha llegado hasta Francia y Suiza.


----------



## Tyg3r (17 Mar 2022)

¿Pero aún siguen los cielos naranjas?


----------



## Descolonización de España (17 Mar 2022)

Circassia dijo:


> en resumen. Estoy discutiendo con covidianos y televidentes, es decir que no me crea nada de nada, solo la versión oficial y lo que diga el país y la sexta no???
> 
> Esa ya me la sé, gracias. Por ser un 'magufo' puedo presumir de 0 vacunas y 0 PCR, así que si queréis justificar este nuevo ataque químico al igual que justificais las vacunas pues por mí estupendo, baja. A la calle y respirate la 'calima', nadie te lo impide.



Tan equivocado estás que crees que yo me he vacunado y hasta das por hecho que yo veo la tele. Lo cual prueba que no has entendido absolutamente nada de lo que he dicho.

Sois igual de borregos y de fanáticos los telecreyentes de youtube como los telecreyentes de la tele. Os tragáis cualquier parida que os cuenten por la pantallita sin necesidad de que os demuestren nada. Vosotros os lo creeis todo.

Y no vayas a pensar que por llevar un gorrito de plata eres menos borrego que el resto de la borregada.


----------



## Circassia (17 Mar 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Tan equivocado estás que crees que yo me he vacunado y hasta das por hecho que yo veo la tele. Lo cual prueba que no has entendido absolutamente nada de lo que he dicho.
> 
> Sois igual de borregos y de fanáticos los telecreyentes de youtube como los telecreyentes de la tele. Os tragáis cualquier parida que os cuenten por la pantallita sin necesidad de que os demuestren nada. Vosotros os lo creeis todo.
> 
> Y no vayas a pensar que por llevar un gorrito de plata eres menos borrego que el resto de la borregada.



Un gorro de plata a lo mejor protege de ondas alfa y neuromodulaciones al servir de jaula de Faraday. Sin embargo la mascarilla si que no sirve para nada y te la pones para trabajar y sino para ir al súper. Quién coño eres tú o con quien has empatado para juzgarme?

Soy yo el crédulo por dudar o lo eres tú por asentir al relato oficial? Sea como fuere que te den por culo jajaja


----------



## Descolonización de España (18 Mar 2022)

Circassia dijo:


> Un gorro de plata a lo mejor protege de ondas alfa y neuromodulaciones al servir de jaula de Faraday. Sin embargo la mascarilla si que no sirve para nada y te la pones para trabajar y sino para ir al súper. Quién coño eres tú o con quien has empatado para juzgarme?
> 
> Soy yo el crédulo por dudar o lo eres tú por asentir al relato oficial? Sea como fuere que te den por culo jajaja



No, la cuestión es quién eres tú para juzgar a nadie, que además de ser un borrego con gorrito de plata eres un burro. Sigues presuponiendo que yo uso mascarilla, que estoy vacunado y que veo la televisión (y eso que yo mismo te he dicho que no soy covidiano ni oficialista) solo porque ya te has montado la película falsa en la cabeza. Te ries de los demás y eres tan sectario y borrego o más que cualquier telecreyente.

No atiendes ni a hechos ni a razones, solo a tus fantasías, y la realidad te importa menos que a los que se tragan sin investigar cualquier chorrada que les cuente la televisión.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Mar 2022)

MEDICION DE RADIACION EN GRANADA PUBLICADA EN LA QUINTA COLUMNA

*0.22 NANO SIEVERS DE ESOS 0.22 uSV/ h*






MAS TARDE
*↓
the archillect 
5:50 p. m. · 17 mar. 2022·Archillect*
















**


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Mar 2022)

en resumen : nada concluyente. no veo una " filtracion clara" y " honesta" que puede servir de forma util. parece que postea ( ahora ) mas para captar atencion que para dar informacion aprovechable

ESTAN HACIEND INCAPIE EN QUE IGUAL COMO ESTA INVERTIDO SIGNFICA LO CONTRARIO. QUE QUIEREN METER MIEDO PARA ENCERRAR A LA GENTE ( Y QUIZAS LES HAYAN PINCHADO LA PSY OP OTRA FACCION ) QUIEN SABE

" STAY INDOORS = Mirrored "




Mr Pool  3/16/22 10:55 PM est

STAY INDOORS


¿ FALLOUT MR POOL ? #TYLER 













PODEIS SEGUIR JUGANDO A LOS ACERTIJOS EN ESTE HILO

RECORDANO QUE NO SON PREDICCIONES. SI NO QUE NO ESTA MUY CLARO CUANDO ACIERTA O CUANDO EXPONE LAS POSIBLIDADES EN FUNCION DE LAS NOTICIAS QUE VAN SALIENDO
( O QUIZAS TRATANDO DE ABRIR ESCENARIOS POSIBLES DE FORMA PREDICTIVA )

​


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (18 Mar 2022)

Hasta a holanda ha llegado


----------



## Francotirador Wali (18 Mar 2022)

Ciencia: - PROBLEMA RESUELTO - PARECE SER QUE LOS TRACTORES SON COSECHADORAS DE SEMILLAS


...alguno teoriza que podría ser descontaminación de campos petrolíferos. Por un lado hay este video de una maquina sola con el logo irani Y este otro con varias, este es de brasil Parece ser que es cosechado de semillas (lo dicen en el video) Este video es de agro rec marca de material...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## GranReserva (18 Mar 2022)

Parece que nos han fumigado el agente naranja, un herbicida que echaron en Vietnam y que mató a muchos y a otros les jodió gravemente la salud.


----------



## Circassia (18 Mar 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> No, la cuestión es quién eres tú para juzgar a nadie, que además de ser un borrego con gorrito de plata eres un burro. Sigues presuponiendo que yo uso mascarilla, que estoy vacunado y que veo la televisión (y eso que yo mismo te he dicho que no soy covidiano ni oficialista) solo porque ya te has montado la película falsa en la cabeza. Te ries de los demás y eres tan sectario y borrego o más que cualquier telecreyente.
> 
> No atiendes ni a hechos ni a razones, solo a tus fantasías, y la realidad te importa menos que a los que se tragan sin investigar cualquier chorrada que les cuente la televisión.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 988373



lo siento, no te puedo tomar en serio.
Gastas toda tu energía y tiempo en intentar discutirme a mí en vez de buscar argumentos a favor de que solo es una 'calima'

Vengo a exponer mis hipótesis como todos, no vengo a discutir contigo si soy o no soy un magufo o si tú eres o no un borrego, me importa una mierda.

Cuál es tu punto? Tormenta de arena? Pues vale, porque adornar tanto el mensaje? Te va la vida en ello?


----------



## Falcatón (18 Mar 2022)

Tyg3r dijo:


> ¿Pero aún siguen los cielos naranjas?



Hasta en Alemania .

Por lo que pruedo comprobar de primera mano anoche llovió en la taifa Navarra y todos los coches aparcados en la calle tienen gotas secas naranjas a pesar de que ayer y hoy el cielo sólo tiene nubes grises que lo cubren casi por completo. No está naranja pero ese polvo desértico deduzo que sigue allá arriba.


----------

